# Repair my 2466W Tender



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does anyone have a wiring diagram or motor parts list for a 2466W tender?

Mine is dead and I'm trying to rebuild the motor. I took it apart and noticed the brushes appear to be worn down or of a different type than standard Lionel motor brushes. What is the part number for the whistle motor brushes on the 2466?

I am attempting to verify the wiring but I cannot find a picture that clearly shows the wires on the 2466. The illustration in the Greenberg book is not very clear.

Thanks in advance... AR.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

This is a typical diagram. Some of the Olsen files have no diagram for tenders. This should work.

Olsen link

I searched 2466 and found a thread with this info.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Unfortunately. That drawing does not show the actual wiring just the schematic. Here are some photos of the wiring inside my tender. Does it look correct?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

In the future, could you limit the size of the graphics? I normally limit them to 1280 when I post.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I think it looks right, I don't have that tender though it looks similar to the thread I started about a 2689w tender( at least on the inside). . I have some pic there. Maybe that can help? The only difference is yours looks to have 2 pick up rollers. There should be a wire attached to the left brush, I can't see if there is one there from the pic or not.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry for the big pics. How do I limit the size?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You have to resize them before the upload.

Irfanview is a good and free graphics utility that will do the trick.

I resized them, see the difference.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

You need a wire from the pickup rollers to the terminal on the coil that is hidden behind the gray wires. You don't have any power to the coil. Not likely it will work without electrons.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

The Olsen drawing is pretty clear.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sjm9911 said:


> There should be a wire attached to the left brush, I can't see if there is one there from the pic or not.


Ditto to that. Left/lower brush wire to motor field coil. Is it there?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes the lower brush wire is there. With power to the motor all I hear is a faint buzz. Nothing else happens. I guess the next step is an ohmmeter to make sure the connections are good. What type of brushes does the motor use? My regular motor brushes are too large for the slots.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, all the wires are connected, so when powered, you manually push up on the ( I don't know the correct name) whistle activator plate( the toggle switch on the bottom right) , and it just buzzes? Mabey the plate needed to be cleaned or ( as per my other thread that these guys helped me with) maybe one of the wire connections on the brush plate is loose, if it touches the metal box that holds the armature, it will cause a short. This was the problem with mine. I don't know the brush info, sorry.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bypassed the plate and relay by connecting my transformer ends directly to the top brush connection which is wired to the center rail roller, and the inside switch connection that goes directly to the motor field. When I energized the transformer the motor should run and nothing happens except a faint buzz like there is a bad connection.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Time to ring out the armature and field. If they're all good, you're left with the brushes and brush holders.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Get your meter out.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Took out my meter and found no open connections. Everything was as is should be, at least electrically. I found smaller brushes that fit the brush plate and put everything back together and the motor runs now.

Now the problem I'm having is the motor is noisy. It's making a friction noise as it spins. I added a drop of lube on both ends of the commutator and that has made a slight difference but it still sounds like its vibrating as it spins. Any ideas? Is the brush plate worn out?


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Use heavier oil and maybe more of it. The bearing opposite the brush plate usually does not get lubed and so needs more than a single drop of oil.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lube bearing points (top, bottom), as noted.

Make sure there's not gunk inside the impeller chamber.

Take a close look at your brushes. I often file a very small chamfer around the perimeter of the brush face ... it helps to soften the "impact" as the segments of the commutator come into contact (while spinning) with the brush face edge. That might quite things a bit.

TJ


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

I added a drop of Gunk Super Oil to the impeller bearing and that has done the trick. Thanks everyone.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Glad it's back up and running. I'll have to try that oil as some of my tenders are a little squeaky also. I just thought that's the way they ran, I did oil the back bearing but it seems I need more.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never heard of Gunk super oil.
What number? Gunk has several, does it matter?


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

From the makers of: Liquid Wrench #L10-03

_"Meets or exceeds government spec. No MIL-L-644B"_

Must be good stuff!

I think this can has been around my workshop for many years.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

Good to hear that you got it working.


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

http://www.gunk.ca/prodsht-en/L1004C.PDF


----------

